# Best Maui Luau



## judys19058 (May 11, 2015)

Looking for updated reviews.  My son will be honeymooning on Maui and would like to take his bride to a luau.  Any suggestions for a great luau?


----------



## hypnotiq (May 11, 2015)

We always hit up the Old Lahaina Luau when in Maui. We've always enjoyed it.


----------



## LisaRex (May 11, 2015)

There aren't actually a lot of luaus to choose from.  Old Lahaina is certainly the most famous.  

Personally, I'm glad we went but IMO it's not something that is so special you want to return.  The drinks are watered down and the food is meh.  

If you go, my advice is to go early and explore Lahaina bit beforehand.  They also have a craft fair and the pig burial ceremony beforehand if that interests you.  Another perk is that you'll get to park on-site.


----------



## Luanne (May 11, 2015)

We've been to a couple of luaus and agree they are somewhat overrated.  Personally I'd prefer a really special dinner someplace.

But, if they have never been to a luau it could be fun.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (May 11, 2015)

I think Feast at Lele would be a much nicer option for the honeymooners. I've been twice, once with my young adult son and his bride and in February this year with business client/friends.  It's owned and run by the same folks that do the OLL but FAL offers table service in a smaller crowd, much more intimate than OLL. It is a Polynesian show with excellent dancers. Since it is a Polynesian luau there will be fire dancers (which are not Hawaiian), and each course from each of the areas of Polynesia is accompanied by dances from that same part of the world. It's very well done and not the least "cheesy".


----------



## BocaBoy (May 12, 2015)

I think Old Lahaina Luau is clearly the best luau, but Feast at Lele is not far behind.  For a honeymoon Feast at Lele might actually be better because they set up little tables in the beach and you get served.  Not a table for 8 but you can get a table for 2.  More intimate, but less Hawaiian than Old Lahaina Luau.  Feast at Lele is the more expensive option.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 12, 2015)

+1 Feast at LeLe - especially for honeymooners


----------



## MON2REY (May 14, 2015)

Two weeks ago we went to the luau at the Westin Maui.  The fire dancers were very good and the MC was good but the rest of it was just ok.  8 or 9 years ago we went to the Old Lahaina Luau.  We had heard that if you went early in the morning (~6:30 am) you could watch them prepare the Imu (sp?) and the pig.  We took our grandson (9 at the time) and he got a big kick out of it.  He still remembers the weight of the pig.  We were the only ones there in the morning.  The whole process took a little over an hour by the time the rocks got hot.  The evening dinner and show were very nice but the highlight was the morning production.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 16, 2015)

We haven't been to the other luaus on Maui but we enjoyed Feast at Lele - https://www.feastatlele.com/
I would recommend it for honeymooners 

Take a look at the images on Google https://www.google.com/search?q=Feast+at+LeLe


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 19, 2015)

Would Feast at Lele be good for a party of 5?


----------



## matbec (Jul 19, 2015)

We also enjoyed the Feast at Lele, more so than the Old Lahaina Luau. We had a table for 2 and it was front row centre of the stage so we had a great vantage point. There were also larger groups there and the table service was great. Definitely it's good for a party of 5. 

Come with an appetite, as there's lots of food. Each course represents a Polynesian island, and there are five courses including dessert. I was too full by the third course to do the rest of the feast justice. We'll probably go again next year and now that I know better, I'll  pace myself so I have room for a little bit of everything .


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 19, 2015)

matbec said:


> We also enjoyed the Feast at Lele, more so than the Old Lahaina Luau. We had a table for 2 and it was front row centre of the stage so we had a great vantage point. There were also larger groups there and the table service was great. Definitely it's good for a party of 5.
> 
> Come with an appetite, as there's lots of food. Each course represents a Polynesian island, and there are five courses including dessert. I was too full by the third course to do the rest of the feast justice. We'll probably go again next year and now that I know better, I'll  pace myself so I have room for a little bit of everything .




I noticed that the price was $125 a person, does that cost also include beverages?   thanks


----------



## matbec (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes, the $125 per person rate includes beverages, but does not include gratuities.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 8, 2016)

Would the standard 15%  to 20%  gratuities apply here?





matbec said:


> We also enjoyed the Feast at Lele, more so than the Old Lahaina Luau. We had a table for 2 and it was front row centre of the stage so we had a great vantage point. There were also larger groups there and the table service was great. Definitely it's good for a party of 5.
> 
> Come with an appetite, as there's lots of food. Each course represents a Polynesian island, and there are five courses including dessert. I was too full by the third course to do the rest of the feast justice. We'll probably go again next year and now that I know better, I'll  pace myself so I have room for a little bit of everything .





Sugarcubesea said:


> I noticed that the price was $125 a person, does that cost also include beverages?   thanks





matbec said:


> Yes, the $125 per person rate includes beverages, but does not include gratuities.


----------



## Luanne (May 8, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Would the standard 15%  to 20%  gratuities apply here?



Interesting question.  It's been so many years since we've been to a luau that I can't even remember how much we tipped, if anything.  As I recall the last luau we attended we went through buffet type lines for the food, and I "think" we had to get our own drinks as well.

I just tried Googling and got some info on the Old Lahaina Luau.  It seems different people tip differently.  Some people say they tip around $20 for 2 people, and some people say they tip the person who brings the drinks ahead of time.  Sounds like there is no hard and fast rule.

For Feast at Lele it sounds like people tip of the total of their meal and use the same percentage as they would as a restaurant.


----------



## silentg (May 9, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Interesting question.  It's been so many years since we've been to a luau that I can't even remember how much we tipped, if anything.  As I recall the last luau we attended we went through buffet type lines for the food, and I "think" we had to get our own drinks as well.
> 
> I just tried Googling and got some info on the Old Lahaina Luau.  It seems different people tip differently.  Some people say they tip around $20 for 2 people, and some people say they tip the person who brings the drinks ahead of time.  Sounds like there is no hard and fast rule.
> 
> For Feast at Lele it sounds like people tip of the total of their meal and use the same percentage as they would as a restaurant.



Do they have discount for seniors?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 9, 2016)

silentg said:


> Do they have discount for seniors?



Dang, I should have asked that when we booked as I'm now an AARP member and closing in on those discounts....If I find out anything I will let you know.


----------

